# Thinking about buying a Glock 20...need advice



## outdoorman (Feb 11, 2022)

I already own a Glock 22 in 40 cal which I really like and now thinking of the Glock 20 in 10mm.
The main reason is that I want to take a fishing trip to Alaska and future trips to Colorado/Montana for camping/fishing and I everything I read is that 40 cal isn't enough for the big predators one might encounter.  Anyone chime in on whether the 10mm is worth it; also how easy/difficult it is to get 10mm ammo now.   Thanks


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 11, 2022)

10 mm target/practice ammo can be found on line fairly easily, $0.55 per round before shipping.

I have a G20 and I have a Lone Wolf conversion barrel to let me shoot 40 S&W in my G20.

The 10 mm is quite snappy and it is a handful due to size of the grip.

You might want to consider the G40 with the longer slide for a woods gun.

I have not faced down a charging bear, so I cannot speak to how that works.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 11, 2022)

Gator89 said:


> 10 mm target/practice ammo can be found on line fairly easily, $0.55 per round before shipping.
> 
> I have a G20 and I have a Lone Wolf conversion barrel to let me shoot 40 S&W in my G20.
> 
> ...


The G40 is a sweet shooter. And with 180 or heavier bullets it should give you a fighting chance against a bear.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2022)

The g20 is my favorite glock.

I felt better in a grizzly hot area anyways and carried an extra mag.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 11, 2022)

I have no experience with the G20 but am sure it will be great.
I have a G29 and a G40.
I carry and hunt with The G40 in a chest holster and it is out of the way and pretty quick to get into action.
I do reload 10mm so that is a big help. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Railroader (Feb 11, 2022)

G40MOS and a red dot!


----------



## outdoorman (Feb 12, 2022)

I had never heard of the G40 before; it seems like a great gun but to be honest, I'm leaning toward the G20 as its on sale for $580 ($70 savings) and I don't plan to hunt with it just use it when I'm in bear country.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 12, 2022)

If only carrying it like you said the G20 will be fine or even the G29.
Just to mention if you are a veteran many places offer a good discount and the price is about $521.


----------



## trial&error (Feb 12, 2022)

I'd be taking a wheel gun and a magnum at that.  180gr bullet from a 357 mag is about 100 ft/sec slower than 10mm.  Seems on the lower end for griz to me, good enough to knee cap your mates and run off though.  I'd be looking for a 460 s&w or bigger.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 12, 2022)

trial&error said:


> I'd be taking a wheel gun and a magnum at that.  180gr bullet from a 357 mag is about 100 ft/sec slower than 10mm.  Seems on the lower end for griz to me, good enough to knee cap your mates and run off though.


??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2022)

I listened to an episode of the Meateater podcast awhile back where they had a dude on there that survived a grizzly bear attacking him and his buddy. It took a shot from a .300 Winmag and kept attacking, took several more shots from a 10mm to finish it off. He said on autopsy, that without the shot from the 300, they might likely be bear poo. With that said, a 10mm is a lot better than a pocketknife of your bare hands.


----------



## Steven037 (Feb 12, 2022)

I like the 10mm. Had a g40 mos and got rid of it. Just didn’t fit my hand. I’ve got a Springfield Operator in 10mm and the fit and accuracy is much better.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 12, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I listened to an episode of the Meateater podcast awhile back where they had a dude on there that survived a grizzly bear attacking him and his buddy. It took a shot from a .300 Winmag and kept attacking, took several more shots from a 10mm to finish it off. He said on autopsy, that without the shot from the 300, they might likely be bear poo. With that said, a 10mm is a lot better than a pocketknife of your bare hands.


There was also the guy that killed that bear with a piece of firewood


----------



## pjciii (Feb 12, 2022)

There was a guide Out in Wyoming A couple of years ago that got himself kilt and his client didn't know how to use a semi auto and got it jammed up under the pressure. The guide threw his gun to the client In a desperate Effort. I don't know how many shots the guide took or how many fired before he jammed up and turned around a ran.
I don't think i would do anything other Ruger Redhawk Alaskan but at the least a wheel gun


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2022)

Fair amount of experience with all the Glock 10mm’s (20, 29, 40). If you can check out the SF version of the Glock 20 which is my favorite which has a less bulk grip, add talon grips, a KKM barrel and some Underwood Ammo. I’ve carried the Glock 20SF IWB in a Cooks holster (thin kydex version) fairly comfortably. 

Before you leave for your trip, pick up a can of Counter Assault. The gun will make you feel better, the spray will probably be what saves your life!


----------



## outdoorman (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks since originally posting I got to reading on other forums and it seems like the chance of being attacked is pretty small as compared to other dangers.
Also seems like many others including Alaskans suggest bear spray.
I'm planning to see a G20 today to how it 'fits' in hand.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 14, 2022)

I struggled with the same issue. For Alaska, I take a Ruger Alaskan in .454. It has a history of stopping charging Grizzlies. I bought a G29 for all other predators in lower 48. With the 15 round mag and some dangerous game hard cast, I would probably feel pretty comfortable with that vs the .454 in Alaska. Not sure if any thing has changed but, to shoot the hard cast, I need to change barrels in my Glock. If you decide on a 10mm for Alaska, you need the big boy ammo.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 15, 2022)

outdoorman said:


> Thanks since originally posting I got to reading on other forums and it seems like the chance of being attacked is pretty small as compared to other dangers.
> Also seems like many others including Alaskans suggest bear spray.
> I'm planning to see a G20 today to how it 'fits' in hand.


I've never been attacked, but I have been within 40-50 yards of bears a few times fly fishing out west and up north.  That I know of.  Your chances are very small if you are smart and aware.

My approach is multi-tiered.  Wear a bell.  Carry the biggest can of bear spray you can on your belt.  Carry a very large knife in a sheath on your belt.  Carry a .44 magnum in a holster with the most powerful rounds you can find.  Like this:  https://www.garrettcartridges.com/44hammerheadplusp.html

I have a chest holster for the Ruger to keep it out of the water when wading but it's a pain to carry with a fly fishing chest pack.  So I often times leave it within reach on the bank when on the prairie where I can see, and over a shoulder when in a wooded stream where I can't.


----------



## Waddams (Feb 15, 2022)

Another 10mm option is the EAA Witness series pistols. It's a CZ75 clone made by an Italian company called Tanfoglio. I have one in 9mm and have contemplated getting the 10mm for handgun hunting. I think it's a 15 rd mag, and the CZs and clones are known for good hand fits. I know I'm about surgical with the 9mm. Was hitting pie plates at 50+ yards easily with it a few weeks ago. 

Nothing wrong with the Glock, I just don't shoot them as well as others. Something about the grip, angle, and I've shot so much with my Ruger and the Witness that my muscle memory just doesn't work well with a Glock. The CZ's and various clones from other companies though are about my favorite line of pistols.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 17, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> There was also the guy that killed that bear with a piece of firewood


One of my dad's hunting buddies killed one by hitting in the head with a big rock. I would just as soon have a gun, myself.


----------



## tcward (Feb 17, 2022)

660griz said:


> I struggled with the same issue. For Alaska, I take a Ruger Alaskan in .454. It has a history of stopping charging Grizzlies. I bought a G29 for all other predators in lower 48. With the 15 round mag and some dangerous game hard cast, I would probably feel pretty comfortable with that vs the .454 in Alaska. Not sure if any thing has changed but, to shoot the hard cast, I need to change barrels in my Glock. If you decide on a 10mm for Alaska, you need the big boy ammo.


Yep. Buffalo Bore hardcast.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 21, 2022)

A Glock 20 has been my everyday carry for over 20 years. I every/other with hardcast. It's certainly a potent handgun, no doubt. That said I don't think any handgun is a proper grizzly or brown bear killer when they're in defense or attack mode. They can eat a lot of lead. Bear spray appears to be the best at repelling 

Best thing to do is train with an elevated heart rate.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Feb 22, 2022)

In grizzly country -

1) use bells to warn that you are approaching
2) carry and be ready and willing to use to use bear spray as a deterrent
3) be ready to draw the 10mm, be bold enough to TAKE A KNEE (so you are not shooting over it's back) and fire those 11 rounds of SERIOUS 10mm ammo as the target rapidly gets larger.  PRACTICE!


----------



## 660griz (Feb 23, 2022)

treemanjohn said:


> A Glock 20 has been my everyday carry for over 20 years. I every/other with hardcast. It's certainly a potent handgun, no doubt. That said I don't think any handgun is a proper grizzly or brown bear killer when they're in defense or attack mode. They can eat a lot of lead. Bear spray appears to be the best at repelling
> 
> Best thing to do is train with an elevated heart rate.



Why I got the .454.
Charging Griz killed 
I think bear defense with a handgun is underestimated. A study I just read stated 97% effective. Bells may be a deterrent but, some folks are hunting. You have to be quiet and hunt the wind. If archery hunting, you better have some deterrent you can get to. While I would carry bear spray, in a surprise attack with a fast charging grizzly, I aint pulling the spray. Spray is for the defensive charge, bluff charge when you can read the wind.  If you have time to say, Hey, Bear a couple times, you can use spray. 
If I had to choose between spray or handgun, it would be handgun all day. Anyway, most likely you will not need either but, better safe than bear scat.


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)

A lot of people will recommend hand cannons.  Understandably so.

You have to put the rounds in the bear for them to have a chance on working.   What are you going to be most accurate with under pressure...swiftly ????

If you are already familiar with Glocks...and shoot them well.....it seems a small stretch to go with that G20.   I've had one.  Shoots much smoother than I thought it would....even with stout loads from Buffalo Bore, DoubleTap & Underwood.


I have a couple 10mm 1911 that I like shooting and no longer have the G20 but moved into a G40 MOS.   Will be doing some enhancements to the gun this week, hopefully, to make it very range & hunting friendly: aftermarket trigger, red dot sight, aftermarket barrel that'll handle lead handloads and taller sights.

I wouldn't mess with any of that for what you are doing.  Get the G20 and run it often and run it with the specific ammo you are using.   Get solid on error recover, if such things occur (never had any trouble with any Glock before...so long as it was running stock parts).

Killed a few pigs... one of them was somewhat exciting situation with one coming my way at what  was faster than I knew I could move, lol. 

Wound up killing it....overkilling it....dumped a mag at & into it.     This was a little pig on the ground I was walking on.....a charging bear would have the ole blood flowing.   Take loaded spare mags, too.


----------



## menhadenman (Feb 24, 2022)

outdoorman said:


> I already own a Glock 22 in 40 cal which I really like and now thinking of the Glock 20 in 10mm.
> The main reason is that I want to take a fishing trip to Alaska and future trips to Colorado/Montana for camping/fishing and I everything I read is that 40 cal isn't enough for the big predators one might encounter.  Anyone chime in on whether the 10mm is worth it; also how easy/difficult it is to get 10mm ammo now.   Thanks



My own suggestion would be to stick with the gun you’re comfortable with and pick up some hard cast bullets like Buffalo Bore and a Gunfighter’s Inc Kenai chest holster. Lived out west for work maybe 15 years. Used to carry a 44 mag in grizzly country but now tote a G19 in 9 mm. I’ve had two encounters, one in WY another in AK. Never fired a shot. Read the stories, you’d be surprised. 

Then again, any reason for a new pistol is a good reason to get one! Good luck. 

https://www.ammoland.com/2021/06/handgun-or-pistol-against-bear-attacks-104-cases-97-effective/


----------



## Otisman (Mar 1, 2022)

I’ve had many glocks over the years. Only ones i shoot consistently well with are 20 and 30. Sold my only Glock 20 many years ago and regret it. Thinking about getting another.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2022)

trial&error said:


> I'd be taking a wheel gun and a magnum at that.  180gr bullet from a 357 mag is about 100 ft/sec slower than 10mm.  Seems on the lower end for griz to me, good enough to knee cap your mates and run off though.  I'd be looking for a 460 s&w or bigger.


At least a .44 Rem. Mag and premium hunting boolits or some hot, hard cast semi- wadcutter handloads.  ?


----------



## Big7 (Mar 1, 2022)

Second thought, I rather have 15+1 10MM
with some  COR®BON's DPX than 6 44's ?


----------



## rosewood (Mar 23, 2022)

Guys, I have a great idea for an invention.  Bear spray that mounts to the picatinny rail on your 10mm pistol.  You can try the spray first and if it doesn't work, then unload the 10mm.  Of course if the bear is just recovering from COVID, the spray will probably not work.

Rosewood


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 26, 2022)

I’d go glock 40 with the Delta point mini


----------



## Big7 (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm still going with the Glock 20 and COR®BON's DPX

15+1 of those will solve any problem you may encounter unless you are in Africa.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

You done got me thinking about getting a Glock 20 ?


----------



## Handgunner454 (Jul 20, 2022)

outdoorman said:


> I already own a Glock 22 in 40 cal which I really like and now thinking of the Glock 20 in 10mm.
> The main reason is that I want to take a fishing trip to Alaska and future trips to Colorado/Montana for camping/fishing and I everything I read is that 40 cal isn't enough for the big predators one might encounter.  Anyone chime in on whether the 10mm is worth it; also how easy/difficult it is to get 10mm ammo now.   Thanks


I have a G20 and carry it bear hunting here in GA and also on sheep hunts in MT and Moose in WY. It’s a common carry for outfitters in Grizzly country. I also have a Ruger Alaskan in 454. Either will do the job assuming you can shoot under pressure. I had a griz at 50 yards in MT but yelling was good enough even those 1 hand was on the 10mm and the other on pepper spray.


----------



## Handgunner454 (Jul 20, 2022)

Big7 said:


> I'm still going with the Glock 20 and COR®BON's DPX
> 
> 15+1 of those will solve any problem you may encounter unless you are in Africa.
> 
> ...


Underwood Xtreme Penetrator 140 gr. are great too.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jul 20, 2022)

Never been in grizzly country, but I’d feel ok as long as I had my Glock 40 and a mag full of hot loads.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 20, 2022)

I have a friend who was charged by a grizzly and he had a 10mm glock he said it felt like he had a BB gun. He now carrys a 44 mag at the least


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Jul 20, 2022)

Dennis said:


> I have a friend who was charged by a grizzly and he had a 10mm glock he said it felt like he had a BB gun. He now carrys a 44 mag at the least


It would be a less desirable situation, I practice very very frequently. As stated above, got to put the rounds in the kill zone regardless. I’ve never been in a grizzly bear charging me situation, so I’m not sure how I would react. I would hope that muscle memory took over.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 20, 2022)

I'd have to seriously think about my choice if I were going to griz country,  but I believe I'd lean towards one of the larger revolvers,  .454, 460 or .500,   prbly ported to reduce the recoil, and I'd have to have some serious penetrating rounds,  not sure how thick a grizzly skull is ,  but I wouldn't want to trust boiler room shots to stop one before it got to me.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 20, 2022)

Dennis said:


> I have a friend who was charged by a grizzly and he had a 10mm glock he said it felt like he had a BB gun. He now carrys a 44 mag at the least


And he survived?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 21, 2022)

It worked but he said he wants something bigger


----------



## Dixie Shooter (Jul 21, 2022)

*What did people use before 10mm and other magnum velocity cartridges were placed in hand cannons?*

*.44.40 .45 Colt? Did they simply bring along big bore rifles?*


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 21, 2022)

Without reading through the thread, unless you really want the 10mm, just being the 40.


----------



## Bowhunter1976 (Jul 22, 2022)

Don't know where you are but I picked up the g40 at the Baldwin trading post for 750.00 they have the g20 for 650.00


----------



## frankwright (Jul 29, 2022)

If you are LEO, or even a veteran many places will see you the G40 or the G20 for $578.
Online there is GT Distributors and Primary Arms.

Local (to me) is ED's in Stockbridge and Amchar GA gun range in Mcdonough.
Even with shipping and FFL fee ordering online can save you bucks!


----------



## Mark R (Aug 19, 2022)

Now illegal in Canada


----------



## Buckhead (Sep 16, 2022)

trial&error said:


> I'd be taking a wheel gun and a magnum at that.  180gr bullet from a 357 mag is about 100 ft/sec slower than 10mm.  Seems on the lower end for griz to me, good enough to knee cap your mates and run off though.  I'd be looking for a 460 s&w or bigger.



Check Buffalo Bore ammo.  180 gr out of a .357 mag has more velo/energy than a 180 out of a 10mm


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 24, 2022)

Buckhead said:


> Check Buffalo Bore ammo.  180 gr out of a .357 mag has more velo/energy than a 180 out of a 10mm




Yeah, wow, I was not expecting that.

 Given the exact same bullet weight in the same type of load (buffalo bore's "heavy load" intended for dangerous animals out in the woods....

... the .357 mag wins the kinetic energy test:  something like 720 versus 780 foot pounds.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2022)

Mark R said:


> Now illegal in Canada




Like many other freedoms that we may lose here if we don't wake up and VOTE.


----------



## fauxferret (Oct 19, 2022)

Kenai Chest rig for fishing. Carry a G40 MOS with a Holosun. Loading Nosler 200 Grainers over Longshot powder. Works well for hogs and small Georgia deer.


----------



## GooseGestapo (Nov 26, 2022)

I’d just stick with the .40 G22.
A hard cast SWC from the.40 at its slightly lower velocity may actually penetrate MORE due to less expansion.
Consider that Alaska State Troopers are issued a G22 and a 12ga Shotgun and plenty of bear spray.
I would consider myself well armed with 2-large spray cans of repellent, a G22, and access to my Marlin M1895GG with 400gr Hard cast @2,000fps!
SHOT PLACEMENT, SHOT PLACEMENT, SHOT PLACEMENT!!!

The Marlin IS legal in Canada, with the proper paperwork...$$$

The biggest threat is actually 2-legged and runs in packs...


----------

